# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Aug 19 - Aug 25 2012 - Frogloving17

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks MOTW - FrogLoving17!!!!

Don't forget you can nominate for future MOTWs on the main thread at http://www.frogforum.net/member-week...ead-first.html
Or by sending me a Private Message!

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## FrogLoving17

Hi guys! :Smile:  I have been born and rasied In West Texas. I am going into the 7th grade. I have 1 sister and 1 brother, and i like playing the piano, volleyball, and swimming :Wink: . My favorite color is red, like red velvet.  Oh I forgot I also LOVE to read!! Some of my favorite books are the Hunger Games Series, Harry Potter, and Out of My Mind. As for pets in my house I have 1 frog, 2 beta fish, 1 hamster, and 1 cat. Thanks for choosing me to be MOTW! :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Thank you!
It is great getting to know one of the younger members on the forum!    
I too am a big fan of the Hunger Games. How did you like the movie in comparison to the book?

----------


## FrogLoving17

The movie was wonderful! Though it did skip some parts the book had, it was totally worth seeing the movie!

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Kristen

> The movie was wonderful! Though it did skip some parts the book had, it was totally worth seeing the movie!


I just got the movie on the weekend! It's great. Sad when Rue died though :/

----------


## Heather

It's great to learn more about you  :Smile: .

You sound a lot like my daughter  :Smile: . 

How did you get into liking frogs?

----------


## FrogLoving17

Kristen~ I though it was really sad too. I'm usually not emotional in movies but I did cry when Rue died :,( 

 Heather~ Thanks :Wink:

----------


## FrogLoving17

Tuesday:
Ok so on New Years Eve my friend had a party. While we were there I saw that she had a frog, i picked it up and instantly became hooked :Smile:  About 2 weeks later, I begged and begged and finally my parents got me my own frog! He was a Whites Tree Frog named Mr.Sticky! He was in my care until March 8, 2012. He sadly passes away, I really don't know what happens to him but when I found him, he has a bruise on one of his sides and a cut on the other leg;( I think it may have been a wooden log in his cage. Later on the evening I got a new Whites Tree Frog named Mr. Jelly which I still have! He is a big sweetheart and he likes to watch me and jump around his cage at night. But he can be a real spaz too :Stick Out Tongue:  Some of the mistakes I have run into is that to be sure and keep the cricket keeper clean or it will stink up a real stench! Some people think that keeping a frog is easy but if you want them to live a happy life they have to be spoiled  :Wink:  I came up apon frog forum because before I got my frog I had to do some research. So I was on google one day and came up apon here and I kept searching around this forum and found that it has some real good information! I asked my parents if I could make myself an account, they said yes so here I am! :Smile:

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## Heather

Well, we are happy to have you, and Mr Jelly  :Smile: .

----------


## FrogLoving17

MR.Jelly              Mr.Jelly             Mr.Sticky                   Mr.Sticky          Mr.Jelly                 Mr.Jelly                      Mr.Jelly           Mr.Sticky                Monty                        Sunkist- Beta

----------


## FrogLoving17

Sorry! Yesterday I was very busy so I didn't have time for Wednesdays post!

----------


## Heather

Cute!  :Smile:

----------


## Faith

Just saw this, congrats on MOTW!

----------


## FrogLoving17

Thanks  :Wink:

----------

